# Stupid reason, but



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I gave a 2* to a customer. She just could not stop cracking everything possible. Back, wrists, fingers, neck, you name it. 
Short ride, but the entire ride, pop pop pop.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With riders like this I find nothing stops them faster than blowing crack smoke at their face


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Don’t ever complain if any rider gives you less than five stars...just sayin’...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Heard the crack / pop sound twice from the back seat last week driving a concert event. Usual millennials opening beers they snuck in. Usual 1 star for them as well.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I gave a 2* to a customer. She just could not stop cracking everything possible. Back, wrists, fingers, neck, you name it.
> Short ride, but the entire ride, pop pop pop.


Are you sure she was not eating breakfast....maybe rice crispiest?

Some pax can be annoying and it proves that this gig is not all that it's cracked up to be. Try to lighten the mood and have some fun....just crack a joke once in a while. That might not result it laughter, but maybe the pax will crack a smile. Be careful as some may be under the influence or a total crackhead. Also, try not to stare at the low pant wearing crowd as the crack may not be a pleasing sight. Finally, beware of the Cracken.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I gave a 2* to a customer. She just could not stop cracking everything possible. Back, wrists, fingers, neck, you name it.
> Short ride, but the entire ride, pop pop pop.


Pretty stupid to do things for stupid reasons. Said it yourself.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I always wondered why to give a 2 star rating.
Now I know a reason.
I usually give 1 or 5, rarely 3, 4.
Never gave a 2 in my 2000 trips.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I gave a 2* to a customer. She just could not stop cracking everything possible. Back, wrists, fingers, neck, you name it.
> Short ride, but the entire ride, pop pop pop.


I rather hear those pops over smacking mouth sounds


----------

